#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  Graduation and Southwest USA Road trip

## aging one

We took off Mid June to see my daughter Vanessa graduate. Then took off on an epic road trip of just over 6,500 kilometers. San Francisco to Santa Monica, to Las Vegas. Then to Winslow Arizona to "stand of the corner". From there to Santa Fe New Mexico to visit one of my oldest friends. Up to Taos New Mexico, then into Southern Colorado. 

Starting with some pictures of young Ness and then  graduation pictures.







The money shot.


We then took off for Santa Monica, Malibu and Venice Beach.







Santa Monica Pier in the background



Venice beach





End of the line for route 66. Forest Gump and I both stopped here.

Onward to Vegas.



Luxor Interior





Why you come to Vegas, Tahoe, Reno, and a few Indian casinos according to the better half.


Venetian

Time to head to Winslow Az.



Our trusty steed. Know in the states as a Nissan Rogue, but here as an X Trail.



Indian Turquoise



Petrified wood





Two above are Gallop NM home to so many cowboy movie.



Heard "Standing on the corner in Winslow Arizona such a fine sight to see, a girl my lord in a flat bed Ford slowing down to take a look at me".  Had to go!!!

From there on to Santa Fe.  To be continued later. Can only upload 20 posts at a time.

----------


## David48atTD

WOW ... thanks for sharing.

I hope my boys, in part, have such an interesting life journey.

----------


## aging one

So on to Santa Fe, and Taos New Mexico...



All the buildings in Santa Fe are done adobe style.




Cathedral of St. Francis Assissi



The Sanctuary of Truth, heavy Christian healing powers. A whole room of crutches thrown away from miracles. Brought home some holy dirt...





Indian weather rock, they were not stupid...





New Mexico beats California for Mexican, the best burrito I ever had adobo pork, with both red and green chili topping called Christmas in Santa Fe. Served with the famous red and blue corn chips and salsa.



The gang, killer margaritas on the rocks. A few too many and an uber ride home and back to the restaurant in the morning.

So we took a drive up to Taos. 



Lots of Harley riders on the road.


Rio Grande Gorge





The "Earth Ship" Project. Desert homes that are 90% underground. Need no heating or air/con.  High of at almost 3,000 meters on the Taos plateau.

Headed back to the bay area going through Vegas again where the wife did very well. Then up to lake Tahoe Ca.

----------


## aging one

My buddy in Santa Fe and I first came to 
Asia together 41 years ago. He splits his time between Katmandu and NM. Lovely Tibetan wife. A few shots of his place

The house stays at a constant 18-22 degrees inside winter or summer.

----------


## aging one

Stopped again in Vegas so the wife could play blackjack and hit the best factory outlets in the world. We like the Luxor right at the south end of the strip, but a great value for money

----------


## bsnub

Fantastic AO looks like a great time!!!

----------


## aging one

So time to head back to Santa Monica, we found out that Ness would fly down to LA to meet us .

Cool retro dinner in the middle of the desert.







As my daughter in SM as a studio loft we decided to book an air BNB for the 4 of us. Was quite happy indeed with the results. A quiet tree lined street and big back yard with barbecue.

Dont quite no why the diner is off kilter..

----------


## Looper

^^^^^^^The stuff of TeakDoor legends and champions!!

 :goldcup: 

 :tumbs:

----------


## David48atTD

> So time to head back to Santa Monica, we found out that Ness would fly down to LA to meet us .
> 
> Cool retro dinner in the middle of the desert.


So time to head back to Santa Monica

----------


## Bogon

Another 20 pages of this would be nice!

Out of greens.

----------


## aging one

Great outdoor markets just a short walk away.









Then we went to the Venice canals







Here in Thailand not a lot of people exercise. Different in Santa Monica

----------


## Luigi

Great stuff AO!  :Yup: 

Congrats again.

----------


## Stumpy

Outstanding AO. Congrats to your daughter.  Now out into the real world she goes.  

Btw. Man I'd really enjoy a few big Artichokes.  Been a long time. 

I will be back hanging in Napa for awhile and of course that includes Vegas stint.

----------


## aging one

So time to head up to Tahoe as the trip begins to wind down. I have a great buddy dating back to little league who has a place there, but works in Alaska as a boat captain.



Rib eyes and fresh Alaskan wild halibut. A bit of wine and a lot of Patron

Next night with wild salmon he brought home from Alaska.




Emerald Bay west shore Lake Tahoe


Cool barbecue and smoker.


Baldwin beach, not much of it as the lake is so high.


The roads and trails we jogged on, sadly much nicer than jogging around my muban..lol..



June 6 still lots of snow. More than 45 metes this winter in total.


The wild sockeye salmon my buddy smokes and cans, all for us. Jalapeno's and black peppercorns in some.



crazy mushrooms that sprung up



Virginia city Nevada, some say in 1917 the richest place on earth. A billion dollars worth of gold was taken here.







Just various shots around the lake.  So much snow makes so much water. The lake is higher than anytime in the last 30 years and the waterfalls are big and a bit dangerous. A woman died right here 3 days ago. Swept over the falls. Time to head back the bay for the last weekend and find Vanessa an apartment in the city.

----------


## Chittychangchang

Top Thread AO!!

Congratulations!!!

TD travel thread of the year :goldcup:

----------


## aging one

A bit out of sequence but I had the opportunity to go to the NBA Western conference finals at Oracle Arena. Dubs vs Portland. Courtside seats 6 rows up center Court. This family was the row behind us. Any basketball fans know 
Who they are?

----------


## Headworx

Great thread!. Did you bump into Jeff at the Portland game  :Smile:

----------


## bsnub

> Great thread!. Did you bump into Jeff at the Portland game


 :smiley laughing:

----------


## Stumpy

> This family was the row behind us. Any basketball fans know 
> Who they are?


The Proud Curry Parents

----------


## aging one

> The Proud Curry Parents


Bingo!!! With Dell wearing a jersey with Portland on the front and  GS on the back. Steph and Seth almost got into a fight. Seth really played him hard.. :Smile:

----------


## Stumpy

Yes he did. It was fun to watch them play.  I have watched every game live thus far.  Game 6 manana 8am Thai time
Should be reallllllll interesting...Go Dubs!

----------


## aging one

Time had come to return to the LOS, the last thing on the agenda was to find Ness an apartment in SF. The marina district is where she wanted to be and we  agreed.  

Stayed in San Rafael and commuted across the GG bridge to tour places.








One block from her new place



The end with a happy dad and daughter, we had locked up the place. The Palace of Fine Arts, a nice short jog from her apartment she will share with a close friend who also just graduated.

----------


## Neverna

Nice thread, great pics, ao. 

 :tumbs:

----------


## Norton

There is good reason the bay area and surrounds are known as "gods country".
My old stomping grounds. Thanks for the memories AO.

----------


## Dillinger

Great vacation and graduation pics  mate. Looks a top place for a bit of fishing and outdoor life.

----------


## mackayae

Congrats on the graduation. Great photos.

----------


## katie23

Just saw this thread now. Thank you for the photos and congrats to the proud parents & lovely daughter!  :Smile:

----------


## Switch

> Time had come to return to the LOS, the last thing on the agenda was to find Ness an apartment in SF. The marina district is where she wanted to be and we  agreed.  
> 
> Stayed in San Rafael and commuted across the GG bridge to tour places.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great thread. Loved the Lake Tahoe pics especially. Gongratulations to Vanessa on her degree. It doesnt seem so long ago you were searching the campus and accommodations there!

----------


## Loy Toy

You have made my start to the day very enjoyable mate.

Congratulations to one and all.

----------


## AntRobertson

:tumbs: 

Awesome thread, dunno why I missed it before.

----------


## hallelujah

Great thread, AO.

----------


## beerlaodrinker

Top thread from a genuine bloke. Out of greens

----------

